# Ed Parker Stories from those who were there.......



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 10, 2003)

http://disc.server.com/Indices/117876.html

This is a site that Jason Wilson has developed.  
It has been mentioned here and there before ... but for those new people here it is again.

I am going to try and get a few new stories from some seniors soon.... 

so check back every month.....

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Oct 10, 2003)

This Thread


----------

